# Somebody shot your target?



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> And it's dead center "X"
> 
> Do you try to shoot one on top of it?:tongue:
> 
> Do you skip that target and use there arrow for your score?:zip:


Call a line judge.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well....depends. In a big shoot...I call a judge.

At league...I may shoot the persons arrow 

But I have had my target shot before...had a guy shoot 25 5X's on my target...I said thanks and sat back down.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

The last time at league when someone shot my target I put a arrow beside it and the guy got a little cranky with me about it. "These arrows cost blah, blah blah"....no sence of humor at all...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Merry Christmas*



Brown Hornet said:


> Well....depends. In a big shoot...I call a judge.
> 
> At league...I may shoot the persons arrow
> 
> But I have had my target shot before...had a guy shoot 25 5X's on my target...I said thanks and sat back down.


Butt if they shoot yer target and then you don't shoot then it a zero for ya both. yup yup yup.:wink: AC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> The last time at league when someone shot my target I put a arrow beside it and the guy got a little cranky with me about it. "These arrows cost blah, blah blah"....no sence of humor at all...


Next time tell him that since he is flinging arrows all over the place maybe he shoot cheaper ones until he can keep them all on HIS target:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> Butt if they shoot yer target and then you don't shoot then it a zero for ya both. yup yup yup.:wink: AC


You hush....actually I shot his target:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> Butt if they shoot yer target and then you don't shoot then it a zero for ya both. yup yup yup.:wink: AC



If it's on your target can't you claim the shot??


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Merry Christmas*



GATOR-EYE said:


> If it's on your target can't you claim the shot??




Nope Nope Nope:wink: AC


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I would try my best to blow that sucker up in league. I will take the 0.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

At a big shoot, yep, call the judge.

In league... my aiming point just got better...


----------



## romanduffe (Mar 24, 2006)

*romanduffe*

If at the Nationals indoor or the Sectionals the line judge will stop the shooting and go pull the arrows and then the shooting would continue. The shooter who shot the wrong target would score zero for those arrows.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Smack that puppy like you own it.:grin:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Be nice there is a good chance those are my arrows. LOL>


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Line judge at a shoot, in league most of the time we just switch for that end if the targets are the same. if not then they take the walk of shame.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Or could be one of mine:doh:


----------

